# Catching GARBAGE CAN Triggerfish Offshore, Limited Out!



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Video: 




Went out the other day with my dad and Donnie in search of Garbage Can lid Triggers, and boy did we find them! I ended up catching my Persona Best Trigger on this trip, and boy did he fight! We got our limit within minutes of being there. Also managed to catch some nice Red Snapper, as well as some almaco jack. Also almost got spooled near the end of the video by something GIANT. Can yall guess what it is? Anyways folks Ill leave a link up above if any of you guys wanna check it out! Tight Lines and good luck fishing this week anglers!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hold up man, the fish are cool, but we want to hear the story about the boat taking on water!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice video dude!!!! Kyle great job on that Trigger. Donnie scores AGAIN on the stud snapper with a spoon and a jack!! Kyle you are lucky to have a good Dad to take you guys fishing!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool video guys, awesome day out!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Another great video guy’s. Keep it up.

Light tackle at its best. We use nothing but spinning reels when Snapper fishing.....


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Lmao, that was definitely pretty freaky lol. Literally the next spot we went to was loaded with fish & when saw that we had water in our console we were out of there in a hurry. Scary stuff when your bilge stops working man ! Lol


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

I’m Kaleb man! Kyle is my brother lol! But yes my father is a great man & has taught me a lot of the fishing knowledge I know. Love being able to get out there with him


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay Kaleb has the big hair and Kyle has short hair. Got it.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, we experienced the same thing Sunday........Trigger and snapper everywhere and easy to catch. We are allowed only one trigger per person and the Gulf is overrun with them. Someone explain that to me! Ed


----------



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Yup, I hope they raise the limit man I really do. They are literally on every wreck now.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Boat Dude this is kaleb and i am Kyle man! haha


----------



## tsimpler (Feb 14, 2017)

*Hooks...*

Nice catch and great video! Looked like an awesome time. I just have one quick question (and please don't take this as me being a jerk or anything like that. This is strictly for my own knowledge). Is it not a requirement to use circle hooks for all reef fishing in state and federal waters? I noticed you guys were setting the hook on the triggers... ?? 

Thanks.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

tsimpler said:


> Nice catch and great video! Looked like an awesome time. I just have one quick question (and please don't take this as me being a jerk or anything like that. This is strictly for my own knowledge). Is it not a requirement to use circle hooks for all reef fishing in state and federal waters? I noticed you guys were setting the hook on the triggers... ??
> 
> Thanks.


The hooks I saw in the video were circles. Kind of small for those trigger lips but circles.

Now as to setting the hooks, they did look like they were a bit excited!!


----------

